# Cichlids in a community tank?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i was thinking about some for my 29g community tank or possibly my 10g. the smallest fish in the 29g is about 2" long and theres nothing in the 10g. i was also wondering if theres a difference between african and south american cichlids.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I wouldn't reccomend it. 

Yes, there is a difference between the two. For one, they originate from different countries, and secondly, they need different water reqirements and such.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

awwwww. so theres no peaceful cichlids and none small enough 4 a 10g? man!! how big do parrot cichlids get and are they mean?


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Parrots get HUGE. Not sure the exact size, but pretty big.

There are some peaceful cichlids, but they deserve better than 10 gallons.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yea. i just researched and it said they get 2 big.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Look up Blue rams and Apistogrammas.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For the 29, Latacaera dorsigera. For the 10, maybe 1 pair of tanginikan shell dwellers. I would keep the 10 open for quanantine and get a bigger tank.


----------

